# I Was That Close...



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok --

So I need a bigger truck for the bigger trailer I haven't got yet &#8230;

So after weeks of test driving Chevy's, Ford's, and Dodges - I narrowed the selection down to Chevy and Dodge based on towing capability and how much I could bargain them down to....

Dodge offered me 33% off their MSRP and Chevy is offering 26% ... so after driving and talking and looking and thinking, two days ago I shook the dealers hand and went with the 2008 CHEVY Silverado 2500HD Long Bed 4x4 ..

Well at least i thought I did...

I got to the dealership this morning with check and trade-in and wife in hand in order to pick up the truck I had chosen....

Dealer says -- Hey -- running a little behind -- so while I finish up the paperwork why don't you take your wife out to the lot and show her the truck...and tossed me the keys to my new vehicle&#8230;

(Mistake #1)

So while walking to the truck of my dreams -- DW stops and starts looking at the Sticker in the window of one of the trucks that is just sitting there all by itself...

Hey DH my DW asks -- does your truck have leather???

Me - ahhhh - no - don't need it .... but it has 4x4

Hey DH my DW asks -- does your truck have an Integrated BOSE sound system with front and rear controllers?

Me - ahhhh - no - don't need it .... but it has 4x4 (I'm beginning to walk faster toward my truck)

Hey DH my DW asks -- does your truck have extending mirrors for towing???

Me - ahhhh - no - don't need it .... but it has 4x4 (almost to the truck by now - have already opened it remotely)

Hey DH my DW asks - why does this truck -- with the color I like, extended mirrors, off road suspension package, leather, Bose sound system, entertainment package for the kids, and allot more cool stuff in it cost $2300 less then the one you are looking at??...

(By now i have stopped listening and have climbed into the truck of my dreams and have locked the doors, rolled up the windows, and turned up the music as loud as I could take it in order to thwart any evilness to confuse my decision...)

So virtually at the same time I was trying to make the evil voices stop the dealer comes out and says the words that he will forever regret -- "Well (Ghosty's DW) what do you think??? (Did I mention I can read lips??!!)

(Mistake #2)

DW replies - "Well - I am trying to figure out why this truck here that is in a color I love and comes with leather seats, extended towing mirrors, a Bose Integrated sound system, and an entertainment module for the kids plus more stuff then the other truck has performance-wise is $2300 less than the one that my husband is sitting in with the windows rolled up, doors locked and the music blaring???

Dealer looks over to me for support but instantly realizes that he is in a bad place and on his own...

Dealer - Well (Ghosty's DW) - the other truck is a 4 x 4 !!!

(Mistake #3)

DW - well does he need 4 x 4 to tow a trailer??

Dealer - well that's a personal preference &#8230;.

DW - "then fine -- can you go get the service manager and i would like to ask him a question"

10 minutes later the service manager comes over -- my wife and him talk about this being Texas and 90degrees in winter, no snow or ice, that the towing capacity for the 4x2 is actually higher than the 4x4, that I don't hunt or chase cows in a truck, that we don't own farm land, they talked about the costs of additional maintenance on the 4x4 that is sometimes required, ... and (here comes the last and final Mistake) that the Service manager himself has the exact same 4x2 truck and tows fine with it wiht no problems....

Two hours later as i drove home in my new 2008 Silverado 2500HD Longbed with the smell of new leather filling the air and the 270 watt Bose integrated sound system pumping out George Strait, my DW turns to me and says "You know DH - I really proud of you - YOU did a great job picking this truck out"...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Sam! Or should I say, Karen????

Congrats on your new truck...... 4X2 that is........

Can't wait to see it in Fredericksburg.

Mark


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Good thing we had three pages' worth of discussion to help you decide on that 4x4...









Congrats!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Funny how things can change like that. As long as it has the G80 code in the glovebox you have the traction lock axle you should be fine.

Enjoy the new wheels.

What you should have done is take it for a ride find some loose dirt sink it to the frame and say "thats why I need a 4x4"









John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I predict a cold snowy winter in Texas









John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Darned, that close to a realtruck and you blew it!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Either way you still got a nice truck.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great!! Congrats and Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great!! Congrats and Enjoy!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info, lets see note to self, leave DW at home buy 4X4 truck then show it to her.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

X2 leave the DW at home and get the truck YOU want. Fortunately my DW knows that if I didn't have a 4X4 there would be quite a few occasions that I would not be home because my 2WD was stuck due to my other interest. I am pleased to see that you have a DURMAX. That scores bonus points with me!









OBTW my 2500HD 4X4 is in the shop for the first time for major work today after six years of faithful duty. Both Port and Starboard (that's passenger and drivers side for you land lovers) 4X4 hubs need to be replaced. $800.00


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty, seems to me you worked out a great deal. Your DW got the truck _SHE_ wants...so _YOU_ get the trailer you she wants. What a natural negotiator you are! Good job!









Congratulations on the new wheels!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i bought the 2500hd W/T. first got the salesman all pumped up for a sale. we even agreed of a price. than sent the DW to see the truck. she was very upset it didn't have a carpet and electric windows. she told him to install them or forget it. oh, for free. he begged his manager to install what we wanted. we got it, well she got it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Two points for the DW on this one. Better option...no 4x4 (which I voted you didn't need) and you saved $2300.

Now...if that was my DW...we would have been stopping at the jewelry store on the way home to find a nice set of diamond earrings that "we" should buy with the $2300 we just saved.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....just to help Melinda out on this one, I think the next item on "The List" was new window coverings









Don't worry! I got your back girlfriend!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Funny how things can change like that. As long as it has the G80 code in the glovebox you have the traction lock axle you should be fine.


If i recall the traction loc axle is about a $2300 option.....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Where you live and what you use your truck for, I'm with the wife... Take the fancy options over 4x4...

If your a good driver you will never have trouble.. Prolly 60-70% of all rv transporters use 2x trucks, and run year round over mtn pass and all..

90% of the time it all comes down to wisery and attention when it decides if you are gonna get into a situation to get stuck..

Ghosty with all your good deal posts, I can just tell you got the wisery and attention covered!

Youll love that truck... If you do ever stick it, dont be mad at me! Ok! lol

Just turn up those tunes and kick back in those leather seats, relax and become an Onstar commercial.....

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> .....just to help Melinda out on this one, I think the next item on "The List" was new window coverings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..that was SOOOO last week.

This week it is a new couch...and I lost! She just went and made the down payment. Anyone want to float me a long term loan on this sucker. WOW...you'd think they stuffed in with hair from a Unicorn.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Funny how things can change like that. As long as it has the G80 code in the glovebox you have the traction lock axle you should be fine.


If i recall the traction loc axle is about a $2300 option.....








[/quote]

By the window sticker on my new truck-$325.00

On edit, sorry! I missed the sunglass winky guy.
Good one Sayonara


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I really can't take the DW with me when I want to buy something, when we were trailer shopping and came across the outback then went looking at SOB's only to return to the Outback. Well while we were sitting in our soon to be 23RS she says out loud "I don't care how much this trailer costs this is the one I want" I had to hurry here out of there, explain to her why you don't make a statement like that around all those sharks. I waited until Sunday, the last day of the parking lot sale and while she was at church I got them to drop the price $6000. The DW showed up just in time to sign the papers and was shocked at how much I got them to drop the price.

Now some DW's are better negotiator then the DH, my friends wife was so good that when they were at the local Dodge dealer she got them down so much and did such a good job, they offered her a Job and she took it and out sold every salesmen there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Youll love that truck... If you do ever stick it, dont be mad at me! Ok! lol
> 
> Just turn up those tunes and kick back in those leather seats, relax and *become an Onstar commercial*.....
> 
> Carey


*Nice one Carey ! *





















And dont get all bent when a Ford 4x4 pulls you out !





















coarse they will leave that part out of the commercial.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck!!!









As I mentioned in the other thread, just get a heavy 5er to weigh down the rear end and you'll have no traction problems...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine has the leather and the fancier interior, my sons does not. If you ask my son or my brother which one he would rather drive for 8 hrs straight, they will both answer the same way. Mine, with the leather seats. It just is sooo much more confortable. I love the sound system and the kids LOVE the DVD player.

By the way, the headsets for the DVD player are the same for a lot of vehicles. My son worked for Landrover and the headset were the same, so needless to say, the extra set was cheap...lol. A little tip, always keep extra batteries in the truck for the headsets or you will be stopping at any next exit when the batteries die.

Enjoy your new truck

John


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Well, I was gonna post to your other thread and vote for 4x4, Z71 pkg and the G80 locking rear differential (not limited slip).....but guess that's a moot point now.

Congrats on the truck, you will love it. I guess it's a locality issue to find an LTZ with 2WD. All the ones in my area were 4x4, Z71 and most had the G80 rear end, but luckily, that's what I was looking for too.

What color did the DW pick out for ya?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new towing machine Ghosty









You're going to love pulling with that truck!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You couldn't have planned it any better - talking your DW into the truck of your (her) dreams. Some fights are not worth fighting, I say.

But seriously - you may have stumbled onto the tried and true strategy that my DW and I use - the "Good Cop - Bad Cop" tag-team strategy. I'll work a good deal, then my DW weighs in, saying it's not her color, it doesn't have some of the features she wants, it's too expensive - literally trying to talk me out of the deal. The salesman usually responds by throwing stuff in, discounting a bit more, etc.

We have walked out of a dealership before, only to have them call us back in a day or two with a better offer. We then hedge and get a better deal yet.

This is one race that isn't won by the quick, but by the patient.

Mike


----------

